# Low right miss...input please



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Could be a slight case of TP, or you need to tiller tune. I had the same problem today. If your limbs are cranked down take a 1/8th turn off you top limb untill your solid in the X, if they are not maxed add an 1/8th to the bottom and try it. Keep either adding to the bottom or taking off the top. But I am with you, its very frustrating. I am looking for a new bow now cause I am sick of the tuning I have to do to get mine to shoot.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

If you are a lefty, a right miss is often caused by peeking.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was having the same trouble at DCWC yesterday and I was told that my dl is probably too short and I'm having trouble getting a consistant nocking point. I switched to a new release and it's about an inch shorter than my previous one and it seems like I've been fighting it ever since. My solution was to switch back to my old release which I'll be using the next time I shoot. I know how you feel though. Just keep trying different things and sooner or later you'll find out what's causing it.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Is your peep straight every time? Are you centering your scope the same? I find that when I have little misses like that it's often an alignment or anchor issue....but that's just me. :darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice avatar JayMc!!


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I was having the same problem....when I missed 90% of my misses would be low right....I finally found the problem this week....I was shooting a lizard toung TT .010 rest and I alway shoot by myself on my home range...well this week I went to a range and shot with another shooter and about half way thru he said my arrow was bouncing on the rest quite a bit...I ended up with a 259 half and of the 21 arrows I dropped 18 where low right...I went back to the club house...got a plastic milk jug....cut a 1/4 x 3/4 inch piece out of the jug..put a hole in it and put it under my .010 launcher...went back out and shot another half and shot a 272 half....I know when I get nervous I tend to shoot weak shots and thus the right low shots...but the more I miss the more nervous I got and the more bouncing the arrow was doing on the rest...after supporting the rest with a plastic shim I started shooting like my old self and only shot 5-6 week shots...most of the right arrows are cause by weak shots for a rh shooter...the low shots I attributed to my bouncing rest combined with a week shot....


----------



## Just x's (Aug 7, 2007)

Pual i had the same problem. Im a lefty so my misses were low left and would sometime have a flyer the would go straight high at 12 oclock ( 10in. ) I was trying to do some tuning so i was shooting 90m and after about a week i realized that i had the .08 toung on my rest ( lol my bad ) and i now know that my low lefts ( the weak shots ) and the 12 oclock ( arrow bouncing on the rest shots ) were due to the week toung. I put on the .10 toung and it got alot better and more forgiving. Im thinking of trying a .12 as soon as i get one to try. Im shooting 420 X10 protours that weigh 388gr. I m pretty sure the .12 will be to stiff but its worth a try. Just my experience Happy shooting fellows....


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Check your launcher blade-I had low right issues and my right side blade prong was bending down due to a center shot problem--Mike Lepura found the issue and my blade has been good ever since!


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I fought low right issues for almost two weeks before the light came on. The "Light" came on as I stepped up to the line on the MAA shoot in Le Blanc, MI.

The right prong of my .008 lizard tongue rest was bent way down. When I touched it the right prong broke off. WTH!

I had looked my bow over for anything that could be loose, also I had several pro shooters a couple of shop owners look it over too. We all missed that the right prong must have been cracked and sinking low *with an arrow nocked.*

Try changing out your blade. Just might cure your low right issues.


----------



## weller (Dec 24, 2006)

When I get low right misses is when I drop my right elbow and my hand ever so slightly comes away for my face. This usually only happens near the end of a shoot,when I think I get tired.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Playing with some things and I am making some progress. I went to a slightly wider blade, and stiffened it up a little bit. Added 1/4" to my loop as well. Im slowly getting back on target. 

Thaks for the suggestions guys. I think what made the difference was a combo of things. Im just trying to get used to the 1/4" longer loop. Shooting well, but it seems like Im prone to creep with it a bit longer? Guess I need to give it some time to adjust to a slightly tweaked anchor and let things fall into place rather then hunting around for that consistent feeling.


----------



## jakelockcold (5 mo ago)

GradyWhite said:


> If you are a lefty, a right miss is often caused by peeking.


what is peeking?


----------

